# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  How Do I Pronounce Oneironaut?

## Jogah

So I've never actually heard this word used in real life so I have no idea how to pronounce it. Could someone spell it out phonetically or link me to a audio wave of somone saying it?

Thanks in advance


-Jay-

----------


## Sornaensis

Oh - ney - ro - knot

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Oh-nigh-row-nought.

That should do it, there are many variations, i say it differently than those in the US but that is the general pronunciation.

----------


## ♥Mark

Ew - nia - ran - ut

----------


## 27

Lucid seeker got it right. Sorry, Seismosaur.

----------


## Sornaensis

Nope.

Tomato

Tumato

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lucid Seeker got it.

----------


## 27

Not according to Laberge, the man that acually coined the phrase. But whatever.

----------


## Sornaensis

Mine and LS' are the same.

Only one is a british accent.

Oh neigh row naut

and 

Oh nigh row naut

----------


## 27

LaBerge is American and says it's oh-nigh-row-nought in EWOLD. But really, what's the point of arguing this?

----------


## Sornaensis

There is none. But my brain hears oh nigh row naut and cringes. Oh nay row naut seems to be more american.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I suggest locking this thread before it turns into a senseless thread. I can see it happening. Just a feeling....

The question has been answered Seis, just leave it now instead of pratting around.

----------


## Grod

I always pronounced it  O-near-io-naut in my brain... :tongue2:

----------


## Sornaensis

> I suggest locking this thread before it turns into a senseless thread. I can see it happening. Just a feeling....
> 
> The question has been answered Seis, just leave it now instead of pratting around.



I was just talking.

And your one to look down on me for talking. I thought this was a forum?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I go by my medical dictionary's pronunciation (Stedman's), which uses the long "I".

[Edit: Hang on. Found it online, with audio here, just without the /naut suffix.]

----------


## Riot Maker

one-er-naught sounds cooler

----------


## Merlock

I still keep thinking it's "oh-new-raw-naught"...even though I see the difference between "neuro" and "neiro"...

So, aye, it's "oh-nigh-raw-naught" but that just sounds so odd.  ::eh::

----------


## Ynot

On-Eye-Row-Nort

----------


## Goldney

> I suggest locking this thread before it turns into a senseless thread. I can see it happening. Just a feeling....
> 
> The question has been answered Seis, just leave it now instead of pratting around.



What the hell?! That is just wrong. Locking a thread _just in case it_ may turn senseless. Bad call.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Maybe i overeacted a bit, but just recently it has been the common trend that we see a thread with a simple question, and it is answered, and then it just explodes with senseless posts and is then moved to Senseless. This wouldn't happen if it wasn't for certain members who think that one worded posts are acceptable as well as those who seem to be here just to cause arguments and trouble.

However, basing a judgment on something that MAY happen was a bit of a bad call as you said. However i do think that some questions asked are prone to turning senseless. Its just unfortunate that there isn't a section for short questions and quick answers. 

At the end of the day Goldney, i ain't a mod or admin so whatever i say is pretty much words without action. 





> What the hell?! That is just wrong. Locking a thread _just in case it_ may turn senseless. Bad call.

----------


## nina

I say it like...

own-iron-ot (same thing as oh-nigh-ro-not)

but I think you should pronounce it however the hells you want to.  :tongue2:

----------


## Siиdяed

Bleh, Lounge threads are a getting more and more like Senseless Banter, only now it really is postwhorage because you do get a post count from this.

Couldn't this question have gone in a dreaming sub-forum? I think that if it can be sub-forummed, do it, because Lounge threads are way too liable to being filled with Senseless-esque posts.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> Bleh, Lounge threads are a getting more and more like Senseless Banter, only now it really is postwhorage because you do get a post count from this.
> 
> Couldn't this question have gone in a dreaming sub-forum? I think that if it can be sub-forummed, do it, because Lounge threads are way too liable to being filled with Senseless-esque posts.



Ditto  :smiley: 

I'm glad someone knows what i mean, in fact you put it better than i did. 

This really could have been put in a different section.

----------


## nina

Uh...ok so where would YOU put it?

We used to have a General Discussion forum. But now it's either General Lucid or General Non-Lucid Dreaming. This isn't a question about dreaming. It's just a question about a word. I can't see it going anywhere else than where it is??  ::hrm::

----------


## Merlock

I'd say General Dreaming. It's a dream related term. Simple enough, I imagine.

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmmm. Whut Merlock said sounds pretty reasonable.

----------


## O'nus

One-iron-ot

~

----------


## nina

Hokay then...ze peeple ave spoken!  ::D:  I iz moving eet.

----------


## Idolfan

Tell you what, for over a year I didn't know how to pronounce "anime" and was to embarassed to ask! I thought it might have been like, "aneem" or something! People don't tend to use that word here for some reason so I never knew about it until I was like 14 surfing the net. Oh yeah, AND I didn't know it was short for "animated". Nobody ever knew though  ::D: .

----------


## Burns

I say "oh-nigh-row-naut"

I'm having fun pronouncing all the different ways people are posting it though  :smiley:

----------


## Xox

Heh you don't notice how differently people pronounce until you talk to to a DV member. And it's kinda embarrasing when trying to prounounce them and the other person has no idea who you're talking about.  ::chuckle:: 

Don't feel bad Idolfan - I thought it was a-nyme a few yrs. back

----------


## Jogah

Well in regards to this being a sensless thread I find it a success as I got my question answered and in fact the various takes no the pronounciation actually was a help. You can't assume something's the best unless you try the competition right? So I thank everyone for your help and participation.





> SiиdяedBleh,
> 
> Couldn't this question have gone in a dreaming sub-forum? I think that if it can be sub-forummed, do it, because Lounge threads are way too liable to being filled with Senseless-esque posts.



Well quite frankly I'm sorry if you feel I put this in the wrong place but I mean honestly, it's hard to tell sometimes where to put something I literally took about 5 minutes considering where to put it. _I_ felt this was the best place for it. Also as you can see by my post count I'm not around here to often so I'm not familiar with the type of traffic the variuous threads recieve (i.e. constructive help vs. "sensless banter") Also if you feel like this is the kind of place "senseless-esque" posts occur no one is forcing you to participate you can just as easily ignore the section.

Anyway thanks again everyone.

-Jay-

----------


## TempleGuard

Oh-shit-neiro-fucking-naught-man. Thats better.

----------


## NeAvO

I've always pronounced it:

O-near-ro-naught.

Although because of the moderator I just say O now  :tongue2:

----------

